# nineteen hands high



## etelcaa

Hi! I am struggling with this structure i have to translate 'nineteen hands high'. I will leave the context here only for reference. Thank you! 
'he stood - nay, angled - nineteen hands high' (this is about a very tall and slim boy who has a weird, funny posture because of his really thin body)


----------



## farscape

One hand is the equivalent of 4 inches - see this definition, therefore 19 hands would be 76 inches or 193 cm.


----------



## etelcaa

Thank you!


farscape said:


> One hand is the equivalent of 4 inches - see this definition, therefore 19 hands would be 76 inches or 193 cm.


----------



## Trisia

Ei, în română nu e exclus să zici "înalt de nouăsprezece palme". Nu e ceva obișnuit, dar merge dacă contextul cere un aer de limbaj învechit.


----------



## etelcaa

mersi!!!


Trisia said:


> Ei, în română nu e exclus să zici "înalt de nouăsprezece palme". Nu e ceva obișnuit, dar merge dacă contextul cere un aer de limbaj învechit.


----------



## Trisia

Ah, da, tocmai mi-am dat seama că nu e bine (scuze! ), dat fiind că la noi o palmă nu e totuna cu _latul de palmă_, care o fi având pe la vreo 10 cm, ci înseamnă 25-28 cm (potrivit dexonline), adică băiatul cu pricina dacă are pe la vreo 1.93 atunci e de aproximativ un stânjen, sau aproape opt palme.

Ce ți-e și cu măsurătorile astea...


----------

